# Why can't I make it past 5 weeks???



## Amos2009

Once again, here I am 5 weeks pregnant and now I am bleeding. I am just gutted.....it's red, not brown. God, I can't do this anymore :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jenny25

everything can still be alright hun , is their anyway you can get it checked out at the hospital hun xxx


----------



## Amos2009

No...I go to the doctor Monday. There's nothing they can do anyway. Been there, done that. :( I just dont understand why at the SAME time every time


----------



## debgreasby

Put your feet up and rest hunni... keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Could it be the sac moving down?


----------



## Amos2009

Not really sure. It's just too much like the last few times. This is how it started. I really can't do anything about it til Monday when I go to the doctor, but I am pretty sure this is it. Once again- no symptoms= mc for me


----------



## truly_blessed

sorry you're going though this again. you would think with today's medical advances, someone, somewhere must be able to understand what is or isn't happening at this stage in your pregnancys. I pray this time isn't like all the others hun. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hun do you have any pain ? like debbie said it could be just be moving down you know when i was pregnant with aarron i had no symptoms whats so ever this is the first for me , please try not give up hope darling for me xx


----------



## Amos2009

I am having dull aches in my uterus area. I pray it's nothing serious, but I can't help but feel that way. Especially THIS week ya know?


----------



## jenny25

yeah i know what you mean hun , it is common for dull aches and twinges sweetie i know this week is the hardest for you hun i understand xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Jenny. I am progressively starting to cramp worse. They did see a small bleed on my last ultrasound. Maybe this could be that coming out??? But why the bad cramps?


----------



## Peril

I hope that you are ok hun... i bled on my last two pregnancies, and was told that they could not see where it was coming from and i was one of those women who just happen to bleed. It was not linked to the reasons that i lost them... so keep positive all may not be lost xxx


----------



## jenny25

maybe the cramps are helping force the little bleed out hun xx


----------



## Amos2009

I hope so Jenny, but I really don't feel like it :(


----------



## hayley x

thinking of you xxx


----------



## jenny25

the main thing too do is rest sweetie , try be positive , today is the day that it started going wrong for us the last time x


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks again Jenny. I pray all will be ok with you. You are having some pretty good symptoms so I think you will be ok.....HUGS


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun im just as terrified hun , i lost my first son at 24+3 i went into early labour so i still have a long way to go before i can feel safe hun but i will be honest with you i have had problems in all my pregnancys with low bp blood clotting premature rupture of membranes infections etc i only think now they finally found out what is wrong with me its taken since i was 19 to find out and im almost 27 now i guess when i am pregnant i cant really relax until i reach the milestones im just thankful for every passing day x


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Amos - hoping this is just that bleed coming out - stay strong :flower:

hx


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Jenny. I feel bad about complaining now :( You are one strong woman!


----------



## jenny25

sweetie dont feel bad ( their is pictures on fb of paul) i think its part of life i believe god has a plan for us all and i know its sad but i believe he tests us in a way if you get me , i have a very good feeling about your little beanie xxx


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm so sorry you are going through this :cry:

I know your dr. appt is Monday, but if it's something you are really concerned about why not go to the ER? Just to get things checked? I know the stress of the waiting is unbearable..and if it's just that bleed you had pushing though or something else that isn't anything bad, this will at least give you some piece of mind until the dr. appt? I understand waiting it out and understand going to the er (since I have done both). Just know I am here for you.....I am hoping and praying that it isn't what you think it is. :hugs:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Hoping it's not as bad you think. Take it easy until your appointment on Monday.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

:hugs:

I really hope that this is the bleed working its way out and nothing sinister Amos. Try and rest up as much as you can between now and Monday and if the bleeding pains get any worse I would go to your local EPU/ER or call the doctor :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Smiley. The bleeding has actually stopped for now. Just praying everything is still ok.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am keeping *everything* crossed for you babe :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so glad it stopped. I have been thinking and praying for you today.


----------



## Amos2009

Guess that was just a break. I am spotting and cramping again. :(


----------



## sequeena

Oh Amos, I feel your pain hun :cry: I can only give you hugs because I don't know what the answer is :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos I am so sorry. I hope its just that bleed they seen next to your bean.


----------



## ettegirb21

Keeping you in my thoughts & prayers. I hope everything is alright.


----------



## bobo83

i am sooo sorry :(


----------



## Widger

Thinking of you and hoping that you are bleeding because everything getting into right place. Remember, it did happen that way for me xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Widger- did you have terrible cramps though with the bleeding? I would almost have some hope if I didn't hurt so bad.


----------



## Widger

I did have cramps but didn't have really bad ones :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Hope you're okay :hugs:
x


----------



## Missy86

Hun I hope your ok xx


----------



## Leanne020807

sorry :hugs2::hug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thinking of you Amos, I hope you get some good news today.xxx


----------

